# Problem mit CVSNT



## neonium (5. November 2007)

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem einrichten von CVSNT 2.5.03.2382. Installieren kein Problem, User anlegen da fängt es schon an. Habe ein Repository auf E:\Laital angelegt. Ich möchte das ich selber darauf zugreifen kann und ein anderer ausm Internet. Also brauch ich ja 2 User Accounts. Den ersten hab ich so:

set cvsroot=:sspi:localhost:/Laital
cvs passwd -r javacvs -a javacvs 
dann ein pw eingeben test#123
angelegt.

Dann hab ich erstmal versucht mich über die Console (CMD.exe) einzuloggen.

erst set cvsroot=: pserver:javacvs@localhost:/Laital
dann cvs login dann das pw test#123 eingegeben

dann sagt er mir cvs [login aborted]: NEO-GAME\javacvs: Switch to user failed due to configuration error.  Contact your System Administrator.

Meine Frage ist jetzt wie kann ich die 2 User einrichten so das sie sich per pserver mit Eclipse einloggen können. Eine andere Möglichkeit wär, gibt es nich sowas wie Sourceforge.net. Wo man ein CVS Server online hat (kostenlos), aber seinen Quellcode nich veröffentlichen muss. Wäre über schnelle Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------

